# Shopclass - Popular Woodworking's online video membership



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Has anyone signed up for Popular Woodworking's "Shopclass" online member access to their video library? I've enjoyed their podcast and wondering if this a worthwhile extension of that.

http://shopclass.popularwoodworking.com/


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, no one has tried this?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

First I have heard of it... If they are half as good as the DVD I got from them a couple of years ago, then it would be worth it assuming cost wasn't too bad...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

From what I understand it IS the DVD you got a couple years ago, just in on demand format. Tight on funds but I may have to try it just so someone here can say they did!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Seems like they need to do a better job marketing this. I Double checked, it's $25 for six months. I've got Christopher Schwartz' workbench DVD. That's there along with his sawbench video, handplane basics etc. Cabriole legs, carving, turning, tools, finishing, inlay... a pretty big library. I'm starting to talk myself into it. :blink:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry, my error. I had this confused with the Fine Woodworking Get Started DVD... They have the same videos online for free, at least they did. Good videos though...


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

If you try it let me know what you think. I too have been looking at this. I have gotten a couple of emails of try it for free weekend but everytime they have it I'm out of town or something


----------



## Fighter Pilot (Apr 12, 2012)

New here, and trying to figure out how to post a question. So far, site not that user friendly. Doing stair handrail out of 2x6 alder and need to have it curve in on both sides a coupld inches from top, then back out to square sides about half way down and full lenght of rail. Thought about planer with curved blade but cannot find, thought about table saw passing baord at angle over repeatedly to depth needed but worred,,,, any suggestions?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hey FP welcome to the forum! It can be tricky to figure out a few things but once you get the hang of it you should be good to go.

To post a new thread 


Go to the home page: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/
Select and click on which forum is appropriate, probably general woodworking for your question here
From that forum page look on the right for "Forum Tools"
In that drop down menu you will see "Post a new thread"
Try that and you should be good to go. I'm thinking a router may be your friend here but post pictures if you can to provide more information (look under the text entry box for the "Attach Files" section and click on the Manage Attachments button.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------

